# Help with Marshmallow Pancakes



## monsieuralex (Aug 5, 2013)

*Short read:* I need to make marshmallow pancakes with gooey marshmallow embedded into the top of the marshmallow and would appreciate any suggestions

*Kinda long read?:*

Hello all, I need help with making Marshmallow pancakes in a specific way; I am trying to make marshmallow pancakes with gooey marshmallow embedded on top of the pancake. I've been working at making this for quite sometime and nobody I know has any suggestions and I could not find anything online. Everybody has told me that they've never heard such a thing except the person I'm trying to make it for and she doesn't know how either because someone made it for her; plus I would like to more or less do it without her knowing the process.

I can actually mimic what she described but the process that I do to make it is messy and I figure there might be a better way. I make a decent pancake and what I've been doing is cutting marshmallow pieces and placing them on top of the batter as soon as i've poured into the skillet, the biggest issue comes after I've flipped it because now the marshmallow is going to get stuck on the pan and also melt into the pancake. When I flip it over again, whatever marshmallow hasn't melted is stuck on the pan and whatever melted has left a crater in the pancake which is when I insert new marshmallows and let it melt for a few seconds and it comes out half decent. One of the biggest issues is that the pan will not have melted marshmallow all over it and it becomes difficult to cook another batter.

I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions as to what I can do to avoid the major mess, please feel free to ask me any questions and I really appreciate any suggestions.

Also thank you for reading this long post if you did!


----------



## imanah (May 27, 2007)

Just a thought. Maybe you could dip the marshmallow in batter then put it on the pancake. You could also add more batter on top of the marshmallows to create some separation between the pan and marshmallow.


----------



## monsieuralex (Aug 5, 2013)

hey thanks for the response, I've tried both ways actually and I'm thinking maybe adding batter on top for separation might just be a matter of how much i put but the last time I did this the mallow just melted into the pancake.


----------



## rodgerj (Aug 2, 2013)

Maybe try cutting the marshmallow pieces and placing them on the pancake after flipping and then use a chefs torch to make a sort of toasted marshmallow.


----------



## dinnerwithdom (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello!

Judging from what you said you wanted to achieve, why not not use homemade marshmellow cream? The recipe found here: http://www.cookingforengineers.com/recipe/106/Marshmallows is really good one that i use and it is not to complicated. My theory is that if you were to not let the Marshmellow cream set, you can spread it on to the pancake right before the flip. Hope the outer layer of cream crips up, yet still remains gooey, and the rest of the pancake cooks through. If you try this method let me know how it goes, i would be very interested in the results. Marshmellow pancakes sounds so ...unique... i just might have to try them!


----------



## eat stuff (Aug 11, 2013)

Are you trying to get pockets of marshmallow in the pancake or just melted marshmallows on the top of the pancake?

Have you tried freezing the marshmallows?

It also sounds like you're not using a non stick pan, which makes everything easier in my opinion.


----------



## monsieuralex (Aug 5, 2013)

First of all I need to apologize for not responding quicker but I had to deal with some stuff and stopped trying for a bit.


eat stuff said:


> Are you trying to get pockets of marshmallow in the pancake or just melted marshmallows on the top of the pancake?
> 
> Have you tried freezing the marshmallows?
> 
> It also sounds like you're not using a non stick pan, which makes everything easier in my opinion.


I'm trying to get pockets of marshmallows in the pancake but have yet to try freezing it the mallows. That's actually pretty interesting and will try it out. I just got the non stick pan a couple days ago and it does make a major difference but the mallows will stick on the surface and pull out all the gooey parts when I try to flip again. 


DinnerWithDom said:


> Hello!
> 
> Judging from what you said you wanted to achieve, why not not use homemade marshmellow cream? The recipe found here: http://www.cookingforengineers.com/recipe/106/Marshmallows is really good one that i use and it is not to complicated. My theory is that if you were to not let the Marshmellow cream set, you can spread it on to the pancake right before the flip. Hope the outer layer of cream crips up, yet still remains gooey, and the rest of the pancake cooks through. If you try this method let me know how it goes, i would be very interested in the results. Marshmellow pancakes sounds so ...unique... i just might have to try them!


I would only die from trying to make marshmellow cream, hahaha. I'm sure it's easy but I honestly suck at cooking. Try it out! Let me know if you figure something out, haha. 


RodgerJ said:


> Maybe try cutting the marshmallow pieces and placing them on the pancake after flipping and then use a chefs torch to make a sort of toasted marshmallow.


I thought about doing this and will need to get a chefs torch and avoid burning my home down but I was more hoping that the mallows would be inside the pancake.

Thanks everybody for the suggestions!


----------

